# دورة تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات باستخدام برنامج (staad foundation v5) بروابط 4shared-ziddu- mediafire



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم اليوم بهدية جديدة اتمني ان تنفعكم وهي دورة مبسطة لتصميم جميع انواع الاساسات ببرنامج staad foundation هذا البرنامج العملاق الذي ذاع صيته مؤخرا ولم يأخذ حقه بعد في الشرح والتوضيح​ 
لذا اهديكم ....​ 


​ 
اما عن امكانيات البرنامج​ 



​ 
اما عن عناصر الدورة ​ 



​ 
رابط تحميل البرنامج (منقول عن الزعيم)
staad foundation v5+ crack ​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159486.html​ 
اما عن الدورة ​ 
الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/fKz_QYFM/design_of_isolated_footing.html

الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation

http://www.4shared.com/file/zpJmUgtN/design_of_raft.html

الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/kHIfSQWM/design_of_pilecap.html​ 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------​
روابط اخرى من اضافة المهندس رمزي2009
​ 
الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806043/design_of_isolated_footing.rar.html

الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806683/design_of_raft.rar.html​ 
الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap​ 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9821382/design_of_pilecap.rar.html

---------------------------------------------------------

او روابط اخرى على الميديافير
​


خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اليكم الروابط
> 
> ...




 ((( لا اسالكم عليه اجرا ان اجري الا علي الله ))) 

صلي علي الحبيب المصطفي​


----------



## life for rent (10 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وفى مجهودك 
حقيقة انا مستخدمى البرنامج وهو اكثر من رائع فى هذا التخصص
واتمنى ان حضرتك تكمل هذة الدورة بكل متحوياتها كما ذكرتها


----------



## almass (10 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي وسلم على ىسيدنا محمد الى يوم الدين
" جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك"


----------



## محمد 977 (10 مايو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
جزاك الله كل خير يا حضرة المهندس المميز و المحترم 
م. أيمن


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخ أيمن


----------



## هاني علي 26 (10 مايو 2010)

صلي الله عليه وسلم
تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وبانتظار باقى الروابط ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## العبد لله (10 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا يا بش مهندس ايمن مجهود كبير جدا

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل نورا لك يوم القيامه

كل التقدير لك ولشخصك العظيم


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

*روابط اخري*

الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط وشكرا 

الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة

http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806043/design_of_isolated_footing.rar.html


م.رمزي


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

كلمة شكرا قليلة علي المجهود الطيب وبارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mhany80 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
و بانتظار باقى الدورة بارك الله لك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

*الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation*


الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation


http://www.4shared.com/file/zpJmUgtN/design_of_raft.html


جاري رفع باقي الدروس

​


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

الدرس الثاني : design of raft foundation


http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806683/design_of_raft.rar.html


م.رمزي


----------



## انور الاستشاري (10 مايو 2010)

أرجو تحويل الملفات الى صيغه معروفه لأنه حاليا لا يعمل لدي على كل البرامج التي تشغل الملفات الصوتيه
شكراًً على المجهود
أخوكم العراقي


----------



## رمزي2009 (10 مايو 2010)

انور الاستشاري قال:


> أرجو تحويل الملفات الى صيغه معروفه لأنه حاليا لا يعمل لدي على كل البرامج التي تشغل الملفات الصوتيه
> شكراًً على المجهود
> أخوكم العراقي



بعد اذن المهندس ايمن قنديل 
اخي الكريم الملفات كلها ملفات PowerPoint بتشتغل ببرنامج Microsoft Office PowerPoint وبالتوفيق

لو عايز برنامج لتشغيل فيديوهات المهندس ايمن قنديل انا ممكن اوضعة في المنتدي وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الرجاء من المشرف اضافة الروابط وشكرا
> 
> الدرس الاول : تصميم القواعد المنفصلة
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثاني : Design of raft foundation
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/zpjmugtn/design_of_raft.html
> ...





رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الثاني : Design of raft foundation
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9806683/design_of_raft.rar.html
> 
> م.رمزي



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 مايو 2010)

جزيل الشكر لاخواني الكرام علي الردود الجميلة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس أيمن ورزقنا وإياك الإخلاص والقبول


----------



## أبو العز عادل (11 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وبانتظار البقية ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجاري رفع باقي الدروس


----------



## صلاح المهندس (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 مايو 2010)

*الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap*

الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/kHIfSQWM/design_of_pilecap.html​ 



جاري رفع باقي الدروس​ 
اسالكم صالح الدعاء

















​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مايو 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> الدرس الثالث : Design of pile cap​
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/khifsqwm/design_of_pilecap.html​
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ss_online1 (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء م أيمن
م سامح سمير


----------



## رمزي2009 (11 مايو 2010)

الدرس الثالث : design of pile cap


http://www.ziddu.com/download/9821382/design_of_pilecap.rar.html

م.رمزي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن


----------



## engineer ghaly (13 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر جدا 
بش مهندس ايمن والله
ونفسى اتعرف بحضرتك


----------



## جرموزي (14 مايو 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم يدك


----------



## amrbhit (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس ايمن نرجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## abother alamien (14 مايو 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أبو فوزي (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أبو فوزي (14 مايو 2010)

لا نستطيع قول شيء يوازِ عملك الكريم
لذلك بوركت أخي العزيز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 مايو 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> الدرس الثالث : Design of pile cap
> 
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/9821382/design_of_pilecap.rar.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مجاهد عمر (14 مايو 2010)

نشكرك علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## m66666677 (14 مايو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## مجاهد عمر (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## olma (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمهندس النشيط والقدير أيمن ونتمنى عليك استكمال فيديو دورة التحليل الديناميكي 
وفقك الله وجزاك كل خير


----------



## semsemking (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمجهود
Power point بس انا مش قادر اشغل الشرح حتى ببرنامج ال 
ممكن حد يعرفني اشغله ازاي ؟ 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ديميرونى (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي تعبك يابشمهندس ايمن


http://www.soft4islam.com/22/bag_images/moslimbag8.gif*رابط الصورة*​http://www.soft4islam.com*رابط الموقع*​

*كود منتديات*​


----------



## أبو فوزي (18 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز ، كيف سأتمكن من عرض الدروس كيف انت عملها
وشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## سامو جاك (13 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## 1984mohamed (15 يونيو 2010)

اشهد الله اني احبك في الله دون ان اراك


----------



## بروا حامد (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (17 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه يا بشمهندس 
بس ممكن طلب صغير اوووووي
تخلي امتداد الملفات الباور بوينت على اوفيس 2003 علشان اوفيس 2007 مش عندي
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ehab_aldadamony (17 يونيو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75:
جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك
اعانك الله علي تعليم العلم 
اعانك الله علي المتابعة


----------



## emad_algashy (18 يونيو 2010)

برجاء رفع كراك صحيح للبرنامج نفسه لان البرنامج لايعمل وياريت ترفع البرنامج نفسه 0حتي تكتمل الفائده


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (21 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن احد الأعضاء يغير امتداد الملفات الباور بوينت على اوفيس 2003 علشان اوفيس 2007 مش عندي

وياريت برضه افادتنا بنسخة من البرنامج بالكراك*​


----------



## محمد 977 (22 يونيو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي
مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## امحوتب المصرى (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك يا اخى شرح طريقه عمل كراك البرنامج عشان انا نزلت الكراك وحطيت الملفين فى المكان المطلوب ولم يكتمل التسطيب ؟ 
مع العلم انى استعمل ويندوز 7 فهل يوجد علاقه لهذا او يوجد مسار اخر اضع الملفين بداخله


----------



## engineer ghaly (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## روزة اياد (23 يونيو 2010)

اريد هذا البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك 
أخوك م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة لو سمحتم
مكن احد الأعضاء يغير امتداد الملفات الباور بوينت على اوفيس 2003 ويعيد رفعها بالموضوع لأن اوفيس 2007 ليس عندي
*​


----------



## ناصر الحداد (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وفهما


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الممتاز وعلى اعطاء المعلومة المفيدة ونسئل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (9 يوليو 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> *يا جماعة لو سمحتم
> مكن احد الأعضاء يغير امتداد الملفات الباور بوينت على اوفيس 2003 ويعيد رفعها بالموضوع لأن اوفيس 2007 ليس عندي
> *​



*يا جماعة لو سمحتم
مكن احد الأعضاء يغير امتداد الملفات الباور بوينت على اوفيس 2003 ويعيد رفعها بالموضوع لأن اوفيس 2007 ليس عندي​*


----------



## هيثم محمد على (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و فى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## هيثم محمد على (9 يوليو 2010)

ارجو رفع الكراك للبرنامج و طريقة تفعيله لكى تتم الفائدة حيث لا يستفاد من الشرح بدون البرنامج 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ديار26 (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ديار26 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياخي انا حملت البرنامج من الميديا فاير

ولكن للاسف مو راضي يفك الضغط فممكن الحل؟


----------



## ahmed arfa (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا" جدا" خالص


----------



## ahmed arfa (12 يوليو 2010)

هو فيه مشكله بسيطه
كل لما أجي أصطب اي برنامج staad بيطلب مني تصميم حاجه تخص lisence
ieg need to be installed
ايه الحل؟
وشكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.....
اسال عن الدرس الرابع؟..........


----------



## هشام رحمون (30 يوليو 2010)

اللهم اجعلها من ميزان حسناته والف شكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كتكوووووته (21 أغسطس 2010)

رائع جدا يا بشمهندس ايمن مجهود رائع جدا..


----------



## freemanghassan (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبو العز عادل (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EHAB MELAD (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## احمد محمد الصاوي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جداجداجداجدا على هذا العطاء الرائع


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن والى مزيد من التالق والابداع


----------



## موسي الكردي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

موسي الكردي قال:


> مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا





مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن والى مزيد من التالق والابداع





احمد محمد الصاوي قال:


> شكرا جداجداجداجدا على هذا العطاء الرائع





ehab melad قال:


> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور





eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك





أبو العز عادل قال:


> جزاك الله خير





freemanghassan قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير





ahmed arfa قال:


> شكرا" جدا" خالص





ديار26 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم




جزاكم الله خيرا علي الكلمات الرقيقة




ahmed arfa قال:


> هو فيه مشكله بسيطه
> كل لما أجي أصطب اي برنامج staad بيطلب مني تصميم حاجه تخص lisence
> ieg need to be installed
> ايه الحل؟
> وشكرا" جزيلا"





ديار26 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ياخي انا حملت البرنامج من الميديا فاير
> 
> ولكن للاسف مو راضي يفك الضغط فممكن الحل؟



ممكن تحمل البرنامج من ملفات المشاركة



محمداحمد طاحون قال:


> الف شكر





هشام رحمون قال:


> اللهم اجعلها من ميزان حسناته والف شكر





خلوف العراقي قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





كتكوووووته قال:


> رائع جدا يا بشمهندس ايمن مجهود رائع جدا..




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بروا حامد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

God bless you


----------



## محمود جعفرى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يعزك


----------



## hamza2010 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## samy2me (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_ali (26 أكتوبر 2010)

نشكر لكم جهودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## shuaa said (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع بارك الله بك


----------



## eng md (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الشرح جميل ولكن كنت اريد شرح فديو


----------



## eng md (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## م-خالد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عند فك الضغط تظهر ثلاثة مجلدات وملف بامتداد xml ارجو توضيح كيفية التعامل مع هذه الاجزاء وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## نسر فلسطين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي انشالله نعود بعد ما انهي برنامج ساب وتعلم عليه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

محمود جعفرى قال:


> ربنا يعزك





hamza2010 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم





samy2me قال:


> شكرا علي الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا





emad_ali قال:


> نشكر لكم جهودكم وبارك الله فيكم





shuaa said قال:


> جهد رائع بارك الله بك





eng md قال:


> الشرح جميل ولكن كنت اريد شرح فديو





eng md قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم





م-خالد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك





نسر فلسطين قال:


> مشكور اخي انشالله نعود بعد ما انهي برنامج ساب وتعلم عليه





freemanghassan قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير





أبو العز عادل قال:


> جزاك الله خير





eng.m.abdo قال:


> بارك الله فيك





ehab melad قال:


> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور





احمد محمد الصاوي قال:


> شكرا جداجداجداجدا على هذا العطاء الرائع





مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس ايمن والى مزيد من التالق والابداع





بروا حامد قال:


> god bless you





_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير لو امكن ذلك و شكرا جزيلا على كل شيء


----------



## eng_youness2000 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اتمنى من اخوانى الزملة طريقة تسطيب برنامج staad foundation v5 والكراك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.walee (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يا سلام يا فل يا عسل يا هندسة


----------



## hussein74 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very for good job


----------



## m m a (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك اعاده الله عليكم بخير


----------



## m m a (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## m m a (17 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## descovery_2000 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## ashrafnasr (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس ايمن ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ويدخلك به الفردوس من الجنه تعليم جميل جدا وانا متابع كل تعليماتك ودورات حضرتك دورات جميله وكمان يالبرامج جميله جدا جدا والله واتمني من الله ان اعرف حضرتك شخصيا ياريت علي فكره اخويا الكبير اسمه ايمن​


----------



## eng md (12 مارس 2011)

*اللهم صلي وسلم على ىسيدنا محمد الى يوم الدين
" جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك"*​


----------



## سنميم الصهرجي (12 مارس 2011)

وقال ربكم أدعوني أستجب لكم0فهل هناك أصدق من الله؟ ومن أوفى بعهده من الله؟ اللهم ثبت محبتك في قلوبنا0وقوها ووفقنا لشكرك وذكركوجز عنى القائمين على هادا الموقع خير الجزاء0 وارزقنا التأهب والاستعداد للقائك0واجعل ختام صحائفنا كلمة التوحيد0أشهد ان لا اله الا الله0واشهد ان محمد رسول الله سبحان الله وبحمده0سبحان الله العظيم0وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين0 بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم والله اعمالكم ومواضيعكم جميله وروعه


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (19 مارس 2011)

وقال ربكم أدعوني أستجب لكم0فهل هناك أصدق من الله؟ ومن أوفى بعهده من الله؟ اللهم ثبت محبتك في قلوبنا0وقوها ووفقنا لشكرك وذكركوجز عنى القائمين على هادا الموقع خير الجزاء0 وارزقنا التأهب والاستعداد للقائك0واجعل ختام صحائفنا كلمة التوحيد0أشهد ان لا اله الا الله0واشهد ان محمد رسول الله سبحان الله وبحمده0سبحان الله العظيم0وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين0 بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم والله اعمالكم ومواضيعكم جميله وروعه


----------



## kacem1922 (25 مارس 2011)

باررك الله فيكم وبارك في علمكم
اليوم علم وغدا مثله,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,من نخب العلم التي تنتقط
يزيد المرأبها حكمة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,وان السيل اجتماع النقط


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (25 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## نيودريل (25 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي وسلم على ىسيدنا محمد الى يوم الدين
" جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك"


----------



## Mohammed_x (25 مارس 2011)

مجهود تشكر عليه 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engineer.medo43 (7 أبريل 2011)

ياريت يابشمهندس ايمن مزيد من الشرح للبرنامج الرائع ده لان ثلاثة فيديوهات لاتكفى للتعلم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 أبريل 2011)

*دوره تصميم الاسس ببرنامج staad foundation للمهندس ايمن قنديل بروابط ميديا فاير*

السلام عليكم ..

اليوم رفعتلكم دوره تصميم الاسس ببرنامج staad foundation للمهندس ايمن قنديل على المحبوب ميديا فاير 


اليكم الروابط


http://www.mediafire.com/?1uw1ff15cnairsm


http://www.mediafire.com/?l1p5hrm12b5x2f2


http://www.mediafire.com/?21365ethpy16zm5


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أبريل 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اليوم رفعتلكم دوره تصميم الاسس ببرنامج staad foundation للمهندس ايمن قنديل على المحبوب ميديا فاير
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم دمج الروابط الجديدة بالموضوع الاصلى حتى يستفيد من الروابط اكبر عدد من الاعضاء عند اضافتها للموضوع الاصلى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الفارس78 (28 أبريل 2011)

شكراً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اختي العالية


----------



## bbcv (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك من يساهم بجهده ووقته من اجل الرقى بمستوى المهندسين
وشكر خاص للمهندس المتميز أيمن قنديل


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (29 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر مهندس أيمن قنديل


----------



## asd_eng (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك م. ايمن وبجهود كل من شارك بالموضوع المهم


----------



## حسان فارس (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بدران2017 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## البية540 (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elmhrook (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## elmhrook (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## porto (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## salamanasim (9 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك وفى مجهودك


----------



## sendbad2011 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## الفارس78 (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr7h1 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و روابط الميديافاير لا تعمل و هل هذه الدورة لجميع الاساسات حيث ان عناوين الملفات فقط للاسس المنفصلة و اللبشة و قبعات الخوازيق


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

